# Was The Good Soldier Svejk Wise Or a Simpleton?



## Inderjit S (Jul 27, 2004)

Any of you who have read Hasek's classic Hellerian war satire end up asking yourself the same question; this Svejk; was he wise or a complete idiot? Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## joxy (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey, an attributive neologism - and in duplicate!: "Hellerian"
Who came first, Svejk or Yossarian, Hasek or Heller?  (  I do know really; I'm just kidding)


----------

